# Deluxe 28 power question



## vern7000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok, I was just wondering if the 28 width is to big for the 250cc motor it has ?
I've not used it yet, only other snowblower i've used was a Toro CCR2000 it was good, but not for EOD stuff. I'm to old now, so I'm not going to be in any race to remove the snow.
I just don't have the power physically, to use a single stage anymore.
Will the 28 handle 6-8 inches of snow, without bogging to much , if I don't take full bites ?
Btw, this one has the 11.5 Polar Force motor.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the B&S 11.5 polar force on my 2010 deluxe 27. I've never found it to be under powered. It'll hurl snow 40'. Chews right through EOD mess as well. It starts on the first pull every time. I've never used the electric start. That being said, I imagine it would also perform great on a 28" machine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Vern, I think I owned that machine a couple years ago. 254cc Chinese engine, right? I didn't keep it long for the reasons you note: Lacking power when the going got tough.


We often deal with heavy, wet snow and then the town creates a mess to remove as they past the end of drive. That's where I was wanting for more power. Perhaps your snowfall isn't as bad as ours can be. Nice, quiet, smooth-running machine otherwise. I ended up purchasing another 28" Ariens with the B&S engine rated at 16.5ft*lbs.


----------



## vern7000 (Jan 1, 2017)

uberT said:


> Vern, I think I owned that machine a couple years ago. 254cc Chinese engine, right? I didn't keep it long for the reasons you note: Lacking power when the going got tough..


No uberT, This one has the 250cc motor, It's a B&S, although not sure if its American, or Chinese.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

vern7000 said:


> No uberT, This one has the 250cc motor, It's a B&S, although not sure if its American, or Chinese.




I believe the later model B&S polar force engines are manufactured in China. Great engine. The 11.5 250cc has plenty of power. I'll take a B&S engine over an LCT any day. The 16.5 polar force is even better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vern7000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Loco-diablo said:


> The 11.5 250cc has plenty of power.


Ok, now I need a storm. :laugh:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I had the Deluxe 28 with the 254cc LCT engine and like UberT, I found it underpowered when working the plow pile the true test of performance and sold it for that reason, otherwise it was a well built machine that threw snow in other areas very far. I am not sure about the Briggs version if that would give you the extra power that you would likely need despite it having a lower torque rating than the LCT engine.


----------



## vern7000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I been doing some maintenance on the machine, model 921022 I have adjusted over and over the cable for the remote wheel lock, also there was no grease to be seen on anything inside the access panel.
I greased and oiled everything per manual.
But my remote wheel lock does not ratchet like this one at all. 
Are these machines lemons ?
I just thought for sure I'd be able to get it working, I think I'm mechanically inclined enough, just tired from working all day then messing around with this. I really hate to, but may have to bite the bullet and take it to the dealer.


----------



## vern7000 (Jan 1, 2017)

This machine has just sat most its life, when I got it home it wouldn't idle without the choke, had the bad surging, hunting for fuel.
Last night I pulled the carb also, besides messing with the remote wheel lock, cleaned the carb, soon as I put the main jet , and the emulsion tube in the parts cleaner, 2 pieces of dirt, shellac , plus a metal sliver about an 1/8 in long showed up. Didn't get a chance to fire it up till now after work.... Purrrrrrrs like a kitten. 
I need a break from it for a day or 2, then Ill wrench on the remote wheel lock again, maybe a new cable will cure all ?
Thanks to this forum Ive read and learned *ALOT.*


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The little bicycle brake handle type of setup that releases the wheel/diff lock has worked just fine for a 2008 vintage Deluxe 30 I have used quite a bit. It had good tension on it, so I could feel it thru the handle when I would lift the handle to disengage, and again to re-engage. However- On a 2005 vintage Pro-32 at another building with that save lever, I don't feel it engage and disengage when I pull the handle. I think there might be something wrong. I need to pull the thing apart and have a look sometime. The little handle moves very freely with not type of resistance at all.


----------



## vern7000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just tried the machine, did great, even though I've still have the 1 wheel peel.
Was about 10 inches EOD, 5-6 everywhere else.
Here's a pic I took in the summertime of the drive angle.


----------

